# swf Export bei PS CS3



## pi314 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hatte meine Animationen in ImageReady CS2 zu swf-Dateien exportieren können. Wenn ich jetzt bei PS CS3 "Exportieren - Video rendern" anklicke, bekomme ich mehrere Formate zur Auswahl (mov, mpeg4, avi, ...), jedoch nicht swf. 
Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Ich habe gleichzeitig einen neuen Computer, habe mir den Flashplayer aber eigentlich installiert.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## nilox (15. Oktober 2007)

Um das tun zu können musst du meines Wissens nach entweder Flash oder Fireworks installiert haben, der Player alleine genügt nicht. bei mir funktioniert es auf Mac OS, habe allerdings das ganze CS3-Paket inkl. Flash!(ob Flash 5  genügt kann ich leider nicht sagen, ...testen!) netten Gruß hierlass!


----------



## pi314 (15. Oktober 2007)

Auf meinem alten Rechner hatte ich allerdings auch kein Adobe Flash oder Fireworks. Ich installiere mir mal die Testversion - ist dann nur leider keine Lösung auf Dauer.

Trotzdem schonmal danke!



Edit:

Habe jetzt die neueste Flash Testversion drauf. Ich kann jetzt in .flv exportieren, aber immer noch nicht in swf. Und in Flash selbst finde ich gerade keine einfache Lösung meine flv in eine swf + passenden Webcode zu bekommen.


----------

